# Well Control Manual



## GeoOo (23 يناير 2010)

Aberdeen Drilling School 
Well Control Manual
​

*:85:
Download

*http://www.zshare.net/download/71590130c55ad29d/​


----------



## GeoOo (21 يوليو 2011)

*http://www.zshare.net/download/71590130c55ad29d*


----------



## سليمان1 (26 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

